

Ofcom: six-year-olds understand digital technology better than adults - kurren
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/07/ofcom-children-digital-technology-better-than-adults

======
gexla
So, kids understand digital technology better than adults. Apparently digital
technology is a phone / tablet user interface.

------
lazylizard
"understand" or "aware of"; how about asking them how they choose passwords?
or keep backups?

------
ColinWright
Have you taken the test they provide? What a shedload of drivel.

